# Targeting  Flounder on the Georgia Coast



## wharfrat (May 13, 2011)

Our latest blog entry:

Flounder is usually not the first species that comes to mind when you are specifically targeting one type of fish.  But make no mistake, it can be done and on many days with huge success.  I am sure almost every one of us has been inshore fishing for “whatever bites” or even targeting Reds or Trout and come up with a nice Flounder. This happens quite frequently, as Flounder hold in many different places.   When targeting Flounder around St Simons Island, we look for areas that will hold more than just one or two.  As with all species, if you catch a Flounder throw back in and work the area thoroughly, because you may have just found a gathering spot-they will congregate in pretty big numbers--just like Reds and Trout.







You must be prepared to lose some jig heads if you are going to become a Flounder pounder.  Our favorite areas usually have one thing in common: structure.   This structure is usually pretty gnarly and manmade.  One of the most commonly shared tips on Flounder fishing is to drag a mud minnow in the mouth of a small creek or run out--and this does work.  BUT, for numbers and size, fishing the nasty stuff will pay big dividends.  Flounder like docks, rocks, jetties, rip rap, pilings, bridge rubble, bulkheads, wrecks or any obstruction a Flounder can lie next to and ambush bait.  Finding this kind of structure is no problem on inshore waters of the Golden Isles. 

Clean water also helps when Flounder fishing.  Although Flounder have a very pronounced lateral line that picks up movement and vibration, they rely on sight very heavily-- and their sight range is less than that of other fish due to their eye placement.

The technique is very simple.  I personally like to use artificial bait when targeting Flounder.  My favorite is a Gulp! 4” swimming mullet, although I recently fished a tournament where a 16 pounder was caught on the Gulp! 5” jerk shad.  I pin the swimming mullet on a jig head and slowly hop or drag it across the bottom.  Naturally I try to get as close to the structure without hanging up, but sometimes this is unavoidable.  I just re-tie.  Most of my bites come within 10 ft or less from the boat.  I purposely fish very close to or on top of the spots.  The Flounder don’t mind, and it seems the vertical presentation actually gets more bites and definitely less snags.  This technique will work in water from 1 foot on up to twenty.  






These same techniques apply to live bait as well-the only difference in being when to set the hook. When I am fishing a jig and plastic I set the hook immediately.  However, when fishing with mullet or mud minnows we wait at least five seconds before setting the hook.  We have a theory that because of the Flounder’s thin throat, he likes to turn his bait head first—making it easier to swallow.  Baitfish can be pinned on a jig head or fished with the traditional fish finder rig.  In all cases go as light as possible, but still allowing you to keep in contact with your bait.  Furthermore, in both cases set the hook hard!  Flounder have a bony mouth—plenty of Flounder are lost right at the boat because the hook never went through the fish’s face.    When netting a Flounder, try to keep his head just under the water as he will go ballistic when his eyes break the water and often dislodge even a pretty good hook set. 






I started writing this blog yesterday, and decided to try a little Flounder fishing today, in order to practice what I preach.  I caught 6 flatties in a little over an hour, but only had the cell phone for pictures!   These flatties from today were all caught on Gulp! 4” Swimming Mullet pinned to a ¼ oz chartreuse jig head.

Today’s tip of the blog pertains to a popping cork.  When fishing shallow, a cork will allow you to cast to a good potential Flounder lair, and drag your presentation slowly back to the boat. This rig keeps the vertical presentation and cuts down on snags. Both the Gulp! and live bait work well.  As always, hope this helps and you won’t know unless you go.


----------



## pic217 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## JimJack68 (May 13, 2011)

Great info WharfRat, I know I appreciate it.

Jim


----------



## Rodsmith (May 13, 2011)

Great stuff Cap!  I am waiting on that book you need to write bro!!


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (May 14, 2011)

Very well done! You've got the flatties nailed down!


----------



## Inshore GA (May 14, 2011)

Very nice Capt Tim.


----------



## sea trout (May 14, 2011)

thanks!
on a personal level i only argue with your opening statement. i would love to target flounder! they are our favorite to eat.
we have not much luck targeting flounder on my boat. we do catch them on accident while targeting trout. (an accident that we jump up and down about!)
your lesson sounds awsome!!! i'll be excited to use those tips when we go fishin again!
thanks wharfrat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brown518 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for this tip. I really like the Swimming Mullet. Next time, I'll work on practicing the slow retrieve to the boat.


----------



## moyehow (May 16, 2011)

Do you find that Tide is a factor (incoming, outgoing, Low, high)?  
Thanks,


----------



## rifleroom (May 16, 2011)

Good thread Captain...thanks!


----------



## wharfrat (May 16, 2011)

moyehow said:


> Do you find that Tide is a factor (incoming, outgoing, Low, high)?
> Thanks,


moving clean water seems to be helpful and usually first of the incoming all the way to high and the first hour of out is the cleanest. the flounder don't seem to be affected by the tide as much as other fish. but like a lot of fish, tide stage and location can be better at certain times. we try to log or remember those times when fish bite and hopefully establish a pattern...hopefully


----------



## goldenboyga (May 16, 2011)

Wharfrat, I would like to add a little information on flounder fishing using live finger mullet if you don't mind.  I fish piers by using finger mullet and have been ask if the size matters.  Finger mullet from 8 -10 inchs work better for me.


----------



## zaraspook04 (May 16, 2011)

Wharfrat...thanks for sharing a tidbit of the vast knowledge base you have of saltwater fishing. I really enjoyed reading your post. That kind of info surely helps with the learning curve for a newbie to salt water fishing like myself. I hope to be on the water this weekend to set a few hooks and give some sore mouthes!!!


----------



## wharfrat (May 16, 2011)

goldenboyga said:


> Wharfrat, I would like to add a little information on flounder fishing using live finger mullet if you don't mind.  I fish piers by using finger mullet and have been ask if the size matters.  Finger mullet from 8 -10 inchs work better for me.


x2 for sure on mullet size. i know some serious flounder pounders in the northeast florida area who swear by big bait, big flounder. lotta double digit flounder drug up with big mullet, big kahle hook pinned to a fish finder rig.


----------



## declemen (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the great info. capt. It seems you are always trying to help us all out.Nice work on all the fish pics. too.


----------

